#  Krankenpflege >   Befragung: Patientenzufriedenheit im Krankenhaus >

## Mariebwg

*Sehr geehrte Betroffene,* 
Im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit an der Universität Rostock am Lehrstuhl  für ABWL: Dienstleistungsmanagement untersuche ich die Zufriedenheit mit  dem Krankenhausaufenthalt aus Patientensicht. Ich selber bin Studentin  des Studienganges Dienstleistungsmanagement an der Universität Rostock.  Worum es geht: Ziel dieser Befragung ist es, Patientenzufriedenheit zu erfassen und  Ansatzpunkte für eine optimierte Patientenversorgung zu ermitteln. Ein  besonderer Fokus liegt dabei auf der *Zufriedenheit mit der Zimmersituation.* Aus diesem Grund möchte ich Ihr Zufriedenheitsurteil zu Ihrem *letzten Krankenhausaufenthalt* ermitteln.  Sehr gerne möchte ich Sie darum bitten, aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen  ein Urteil über Ihre Zimmersituation abzugeben, um  Krankenhausaufenthalte in Zukunft optimaler gestalten zu können.  Wer mitmachen kann: Die Umfrage ist an alle Personen gerichtet, die in den letzten 10 Jahren *im Krankenhaus waren und mindestens einen Bettnachbarn* hatten. Dauer der Umfrage ist *10-15 Minuten.*
Die Befragung ist freiwillig und erfolgt selbstverständlich anonym. Die  Daten werden im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit berücksichtigt, Rückschlüsse  auf Ihre Person sind weder beabsichtigt noch möglich. Ihre Daten werden  unter keinen Umständen an Dritte weitergegeben.   
Für Fragen bezüglich der Umfrage können Sie mich gern kontaktieren (marie.bierwagen@uni-rostock.de).   
Ich hoffe sehr, dass Sie mich tatkräftig unterstützen können, um  zusammen mit der Universität Rostock Fortschritte in der stationären  Pflege und bei stationären Krankenhausaufenthalten zu ermöglichen.   *Bitte folgen Sie diesem Link, um den Fragebogen zu öffnen: ww2.unipark.de/uc/Masterstudierende/7066/* 
Vielen Dank im Voraus & freundliche Grüße
Marie Bierwagen

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo, 
vielleicht wäre es gut, die leute darüber aufzuklären, das man mit dem link auf facebook landet. nicht jeder ist auf FB und nicht jeder will über FB irwelche fragen beantworten. 
ausserdem frage ich mich, was der anfangsbuchstabe des namens meines bettnachbarn für eine bedeutung bei dieser umfrage hat. hab an dieser stelle abgebrochen, weil ich den sinn dieser frage nicht verstehe... 
LG

----------


## Mariebwg

Hallo Schlumpfine,  vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an der Befragung.
 Leider scheint es mit dem Link hin und wieder Probleme zu geben,  seltsamerweise klappte es bei mir bisher immer. Ich habe den Link auch schon an mehrere Freunde geschickt, bei niemandem erschien die Facebok Seite... Ich schaue es mir  nochmal an, lieben Dank für den Tipp. 
Der Anfangsbuchstabe des Vor- oder Nachnamen des Bettnachbarn wird  deswegen mehrfach abgefragt, damit der Befragte sich auf diese eine ganz  bestimmte und auch nur auf diese eine Person konzentiert (und nicht beispielsweise in  allgemeine Ausagen abschweift) was für die Befragung sehr wichtig ist. Es handelt sich dabei um eine in psychologischen Fragebögen nicht selten angewandte Technik. 
 Natürlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn Sie den Fragebogn beenden könnten und die Forschung im Rahmen der Patientenzufriedenheit damit unterstützen würden. 
 Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse & Ihnen alles Gute!
 Marie Bierwagen

----------

